

Show HN: JSFiddle-style object-relational BaaS - Py_
http://back.io

======
fiatjaf
It is very difficult to read the documentation: [https://s3.amazonaws.com/fvd-
data/notes/424868/1432256846-TP...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/fvd-
data/notes/424868/1432256846-TPUgEN/screen.png)

~~~
Py_
I guess I need a full-screen button to expand the docs pane.

------
Py_
This is a backend-as-a-service that I've been working on for a few months.
It's for people to build simple apps with. Any feedback would be very helpful.

~~~
mayli
This service is a little bit slow when accessed for the first/second time.
After been CDN-cached, everything is fine.

The full log can be found here,
[http://pastebin.com/9SLsLZCS](http://pastebin.com/9SLsLZCS)

~~~
Py_
Cool, thanks for the report.

There is a code generation process that needs to occur, but I suppose this
could be optimized.

~~~
mayli
Got another error:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/back.io/client.js.map](https://s3.amazonaws.com/back.io/client.js.map)
403 (Forbidden) then "Uncaught RangeError: Maximum call stack size exceeded"
in the demo script.

~~~
Py_
The 403 on the sourcemap is by design (I might change this), I'll have to look
into the stack overflow though...

------
fiatjaf
> bun.name = "Sky";

> // Yep, it's saved. Seriously.

How?

~~~
Py_
Async network requests wired up via Object.defineProperty()

It's covered in the docs: [https://back.io/#docs/io](https://back.io/#docs/io)

------
fiatjaf
This is awesome idea. Do you have users?

~~~
Py_
Yes but they're all isolated / custom-built at the moment ... other than the
actual class editor which is built using the Back.io public API (it's a self-
hosted system)

------
nickysielicki
"backend cancer"

yeesh.

~~~
Py_
LOL -- I guess that remark could be interpreted a little crude :)

